# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  **مهم*دفتر برنامه ریزی رایگان رشته تجربی**

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بنام خدا
عزیزان سلام این کاغذ برنامه ریزی رو طراحی کردم
برای رشته تجربی
رشته ریاضی هم میتونه الگو برداری کنه
امیدوارم مفید باشه
پرینت کنید و استفاده کنید
نکات :
سعی کنید دروس تخصصی همه ثابت باشد و هرروز بخونید
در مورد عمومی ها میتونید بین تخصصی ها توزیع کنید
و قرار نیست همه خونه هارو پر کنید
و دایره ها برای تعداد تست گذاشتم
و سوالی بود در خدمتم

لینک دانلود


اینم لینک پروژه پاورپوینت اگه خواستید ویرایشش کنید :

لینک

----------


## Special-Girl

__

----------


## F.hmd

خوبه انصافا
خسته نباشی

----------


## Neo.Healer

عالیه ممنون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Special-Girl

_من که از کافی نت رفتن متنفرم ، انقدر از این برنامه خوشم اومد رفتم پرینت گرفتم 

__
ممنون آقا امیررضا_

----------


## پتروس

با سلام و تشکر خیلی خوب و جامع هستش...فایل ورد هم میگذاشتین و کاش حمعه هم رو کامل میکردین.

----------


## shirin.sa

چقدر عالی :Y (717):  خوشم اومد مرسی :Yahoo (90):

----------


## erik911

ممنون

----------


## high-flown

خیلی خوبه مرسی  :Y (592):  :Y (592):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> با سلام و تشکر خیلی خوب و جامع هستش...فایل ورد هم میگذاشتین و کاش حمعه هم رو کامل میکردین.


چشم قرار دادم پاور پوینت هست.

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

امیدوارم مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیره .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

Up

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

up

----------


## melodii

> بنام خدا
> عزیزان سلام این کاغذ برنامه ریزی رو طراحی کردم
> برای رشته تجربی
> رشته ریاضی هم میتونه الگو برداری کنه
> امیدوارم مفید باشه
> پرینت کنید و استفاده کنید
> نکات :
> سعی کنید دروس تخصصی همه ثابت باشد و هرروز بخونید
> در مورد عمومی ها میتونید بین تخصصی ها توزیع کنید
> ...


خیلی عالی بود . ممنون 
عذر میخوام ممکنه در مورد اون دایره هایی که کنار دروس گذاشتید یا دایره هایی که کنار عمومی و اختصاصی هست توضیح بدید ؟ متشکرم

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> خیلی عالی بود . ممنون 
> عذر میخوام ممکنه در مورد اون دایره هایی که کنار دروس گذاشتید یا دایره هایی که کنار عمومی و اختصاصی هست توضیح بدید ؟ متشکرم


سپاس...میتونید تعداد تست یا تایم مطالعاتی اون روز برای اون درس رو وارد کنی.

----------


## امید 99

> بنام خدا
> عزیزان سلام این کاغذ برنامه ریزی رو طراحی کردم
> برای رشته تجربی
> رشته ریاضی هم میتونه الگو برداری کنه
> امیدوارم مفید باشه
> پرینت کنید و استفاده کنید
> نکات :
> سعی کنید دروس تخصصی همه ثابت باشد و هرروز بخونید
> در مورد عمومی ها میتونید بین تخصصی ها توزیع کنید
> ...


بسیار عالی

----------

